# Middle name for emmie ?



## gemz599

As the title says im looking for a middle name for emmie anything other than may as it's really popular & rae & rose are my other daughters middle names.
Also what do people think on the spelling ? 

Any ideas on boy names something uncommon would be great too as long as it goes with daniel as that will be the middle name (after dh )

Any help would be great :)


----------



## kcmichelle

Emmie is such a cute name. My MIL wants that name for a girl if we're having one. :)
Emmie Louise, Emmie Danielle, Emmie Neveah

For boys I love the name Nolan. Chase is cute too. Good luck!


----------



## mamawanabe21

Boys names I like Bleu, Noah, Oliver and Elijah. 

I'm an Emi-Lou, so Emmie Louise? Or Emmie Jane? Emmie Violet?


----------



## amytrisha

I like the spelling 'Emi', there's loads of ways to spell it though! 
Middle names for Emmie..
Anne
Leigh
Jade
Faith
Hope

Boys names..
Owen, Kian, Luke, Bailey, Kacey, Teejay, Jace, Rio, Theo :)


----------



## MrsLemon

LOVE it my nan always called me Emmie, even if its not my name hehe

Emmie Belle
Emmie joan
Emmie Adele
Emmie Jane
Emmie Leanne


----------



## onetwothreebp

emmie jane
emmie anne
emmie grace
emmie lynn
emmie faith
emmie love
emmie olivia
emmie hannah
emmie louise
emmie lily
emmie lilac


----------



## wannabemomy37

Emmie Mae was definitely my first thought!
Emmie Renee
Emmie Jordyn
Emmie Louise
Emmie Deserai


----------



## gemz599

Thanks ladies lou / louise is a strong possibility seen as my middle names louise & my mums is lou. I also love emmie renee it was a name id thought myself wasn't sure if it was abit much though ? Jace is also my fave & only boys name i love at the min


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love the name Emmie!

Emmie Marie
Emmie Louise
Emmie Joanne
Emmie Matilda
Emmie Jade
Emmie Lauren
Emmie Sophia

Boys names..

Alfie, Oscar, Ellis, Harry, Calvin, Frankie, Caleb, Cole, Keegan, Caelan.


----------

